# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Επανασυντονισμος κλειδιου αυτοκινητου VW Fox

## qazwsx

Καλησπερα στην παρεα....
μετα απο αλλαγη μπαταριας στο κλειδι του αυτοκινητου μαρκας VW Fox
δεν λειτουργει το κλειδωμα και το ξεκλειδωμα για τις πορτες...
γνωριζει κανεις την διαδικασια επανασυντονισμου?
απ οτι ειδα μετα απο ψαξιμο στον google γινονται καποιες κινησεις με το κλειδι και συνδυασμο πληκτρων αλα δεν το πετυχαινω...
οποιος φιλος γνωριζει ας με βοηθησει.

----------


## chipakos-original

Βάλε το κλειδί μέσα στον διακόπτη και άναψε το αυτοκίνητο . Από την στιγμή που θα ανάψης το αυτοκίνητο πρέπει μέσα σε χρόνο 5 δευτερολέπτων να πατήσεις δύο φορές το μπουτόν του ξεκλειδώματος πάνω στο χειριστήριο . Αν δεν λειτουργήσει έτσι τότε κάνε πάλι την ίδια διαδικασία αλλά αυτήν την φορά μην βάλεις μπροστά το αυτοκίνητο απλά άνοιξε τον διακόπτη στη θέση ΟΝ. Τελείωσες.

----------


## agis68

προφανώς πρέπει να ανοίξει πρώτα, εκτος απο μαγνητικές κλειδαριές έχουν και χειροκίνητα (τρύπα για κλειδί)

----------


## qazwsx

Δοκιμασα αυτο το συνδυασμο Δημητρη αλα δεν ειχα αποτελεσμα...ειναι σιγουρα για το WV Fox?
Μηπως υπαρχει καποιος αλλος συνδυασμος?
Σας ευχαριστω

----------


## chipakos-original

> Δοκιμασα αυτο το συνδυασμο Δημητρη αλα δεν ειχα αποτελεσμα...ειναι σιγουρα για το WV Fox?
> Μηπως υπαρχει καποιος αλλος συνδυασμος?
> Σας ευχαριστω


Για δες και διάβασε μόνος σου. Ισως στη μετάφρασι κάτι να μου ξέφυγε.

http://s1093.photobucket.com/user/chipakos/library/

----------

